# Lotties Diet



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

After advice from a week or so ago I have now put Lottie on a diet where she is eating mainly hay, a few pellets and weetabix. Sugar still gets veg but I feed that to him seperately so Lottie doesn't get any now. She has lost some weight and so is able to clean properly but her poos are still really runny! I clean her bottom for her still as I don't like the thought of her eating it all to get herself clean again, its always in the morning and I get rid of most of it then she cleans properly and stay clean the rest of the day.

if she's not having any veg now though then why is she still doing runny number 2's or do I need to just wait as its only been a week or so that I've cut the veg out?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

It could be her caecotrophs sticking to her bottom, rather than her having the runs. Is she passing normal poos aswell?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Rabbits are meant to do some runny poops then re-eat them to get all the goodness out of their food, however on hay i really cant see why she would need to do this, unless her tummy isnt absorbing food properly, I dont know if its worth finding out if theres anything the vets could give u to help her digestion/absorbtion or maybe just some probiotics

also I have come across this which might be helpful Denes Fact Sheet: Rabbits & Diarrhoea - Denes Natural Pet Care for cats and dogs - since 1951


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

also are ur wheatabix fortified with vitamins and iron? if so I wouldnt feed to them, as the balance might be all wrong, i've got a feeling sainburys basics arnt fortified, so they might be ok, (yes i read the boxes of everything  )


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> It could be her caecotrophs sticking to her bottom, rather than her having the runs. Is she passing normal poos aswell?


They are normal the rest of the day its just in the morning but it is like thick liquid rather than softer poos if that makes sense?


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks emzybabe, they're due for jabs soon so I will ask the vet when i take them in. When I rescued her they said she was just like this so I'd just accepted it really until the other week when I asked on here, would love to cure her if I can!

Will check the weetabix, thanks!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Its the morning poo's that are supposed to be runny as Nonnie said (can't spell it and too lazy to scroll). Rabbit re-eat the runny stuff straight from their bum early in the morning so you hardly ever see it but in a rabbit thats over weight they can't reach round to eat it and it sticks to them. When Lottie loses enough weight you won't see this poop anymore as she'll be eating it again.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh ok! How much is there meant to be? At the moment there's loads and I think she can't possibly eat all of it but then I've never seen it on a rabbit before.

She can clean herself as I just pull the majority off and then when i get home she's all sparkling again! But she def needs to lose a little more weight, its coming off though and its only been a week so far since the diet and exercise regime began


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I think the diet has worked and we have one sparkling clean bot again! For the last two days she's been spotless....she's also running around a lot more which isn't fun when I try to bring her in  but good to see.

The only thing now is that sugar is looking scrawny and thin so am giving him extra carrots, is there anything else thats good for putting weight on? he's still eating lots i can just really feel his spine at the moment and his middle is really thin.

I checked the weetabix and it was fortified with vitamins and iron so stopped feeding it to them and will look for plain stuff next time I go shopping.


----------



## pets-life (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi there,

You might find some of these articles of rabbit food and diet of use. Good luck.

Articles On Pet Rabbits Food And Diet


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Ooh I'm going to add that little link into the sticky I made!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I see on there they can have cheerios! I bet sugar would love them


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Its the morning poo's that are supposed to be runny as Nonnie said (can't spell it and too lazy to scroll). Rabbit re-eat the runny stuff straight from their bum early in the morning so you hardly ever see it but in a rabbit thats over weight they can't reach round to eat it and it sticks to them. When Lottie loses enough weight you won't see this poop anymore as she'll be eating it again.


I don't know why but oh gawd this makes me feel queasy lol


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Changes said:


> I don't know why but oh gawd this makes me feel queasy lol


It does me too... especially as I know how much there is and what it smells like! Bleurgh!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Miffy loves nothing more than pooing herself while sitting right next to my chair and then eating it the smellllll


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> Miffy loves nothing more than pooing herself while sitting right next to my chair and then eating it the smellllll


Ew!! I hope you're not eating when she does that! lol


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Ive discovered a downfall to bunny weightloss. Norby has lost almost a kilo ( he was REALLY fat), but now he is so blinking fast and active that hes become really naughty. The second i go through the gate into the bun's side of the garden he's there like a flash, getting under my feet and trying to get through the gate to all my plants. I almost trod on him this morning, and trip over him about 10 times a day as heres under my feet or trying to lick them.

He's also turned into a scavenger. I caught him last night with his whole front end in my bag eating an apple i left in there. He also tries to steal the dog food and rips open bin bags incase there are nice things in them. EVERYTHING has to be put out of his way.

The plus points are great though. Even with his really short little legs he can do half binkys, and he can really pick up speed when he wants to, when all he would do before was hop slowly and sleep a lot. He has a little waist now and NEVER EVER gets a dirty bum, whereas before he did. He can just reach his bottom to eat his caecatrophs. He's an odd shaped dutch, his body is very squashed rather than long. Looks a little like a rugby ball with ears.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Exactly how much pellets are you giving her? I give weetabix once every few month if that as a treat. they only get half each though. Mine get 2 handfuls of pellets between four in the summer otherwise they have runny poos. They get appropriate veg and grass too plus loads of decent hay.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Ive discovered a downfall to bunny weightloss. Norby has lost almost a kilo ( he was REALLY fat), but now he is so blinking fast and active that hes become really naughty. The second i go through the gate into the bun's side of the garden he's there like a flash, getting under my feet and trying to get through the gate to all my plants. I almost trod on him this morning, and trip over him about 10 times a day as heres under my feet or trying to lick them.
> 
> He's also turned into a scavenger. I caught him last night with his whole front end in my bag eating an apple i left in there. He also tries to steal the dog food and rips open bin bags incase there are nice things in them. EVERYTHING has to be put out of his way.
> 
> The plus points are great though. Even with his really short little legs he can do half binkys, and he can really pick up speed when he wants to, when all he would do before was hop slowly and sleep a lot. He has a little waist now and NEVER EVER gets a dirty bum, whereas before he did. He can just reach his bottom to eat his caecatrophs. He's an odd shaped dutch, his body is very squashed rather than long. Looks a little like a rugby ball with ears.


Ha ha! thats brilliant!! Bless him! I've noticed Lottie has a naughty glint in her eye now and she gave a good chase last night when I went to bring her in!

Can I just ask though what is a binky?


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

crofty said:


> Exactly how much pellets are you giving her? I give weetabix once every few month if that as a treat. they only get half each though. Mine get 2 handfuls of pellets between four in the summer otherwise they have runny poos. They get appropriate veg and grass too plus loads of decent hay.


They are getting two handfulls between them every 24hrs and the bowl is always empty after then. They have an endless supply of hay, only Sugar gets treats now though. He feels really thin though now so need to try to fatten him up a bit.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

AmyCruick said:


> They are getting two handfulls between them every 24hrs and the bowl is always empty after then. They have an endless supply of hay, only Sugar gets treats now though. He feels really thin though now so need to try to fatten him up a bit.


Id reduce it even more, i personally think thats still too much especially for an overweight bun who is still not eating her wet poo's. Id feed sugar seperately and give him a good handful.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

crofty said:


> Id reduce it even more, i personally think thats still too much especially for an overweight bun who is still not eating her wet poo's. Id feed sugar seperately and give him a good handful.


She's been eating them the last few days (or not doing any) because she's been clean. Its tricky to feed them seperately cos Sugar only eats a little then has a sleep before eating again and I'd have to seperate them for hours before he ate enough which they don't like, they just sit staring into space and don't move about- must be true love! 

...but I shall try to reduce the number of pellets she's eating somehow...need to think up a cunning plan!


----------

